

Damn you, Bobby Tables. - kyro
http://xkcd.com/327/

======
cstejerean
I really enjoyed this, I'm not sure why people are complaining. I don't tend
to watch the top 20 anyway and mostly stick to the watching the stream of new
posts.

------
vegashacker
I hate comics. Hate 'em. And OMG, that was the funniest thing I think I've
ever read. Little Bobby Tables. I love it.

------
akardell
This one was especially funny for me since I was just part of a company that
wrote student information systems -- the software that is used to track
student records in K-12 schools. Fortunately, we were using prepared
statements :)

------
budu3
Oh no. It's reddit all over again.

~~~
david
Complete with people complaining every time a link they don't like gets on the
front page for a while.

~~~
mynameishere
Complete with self-obsessed meta-discussions.

Okay, a variation on the thing I've been saying for a while now: When a link
gets into the top twenty, THEN give us a down arrow.

